# LA PAZ CITY, Bolivia | Highest capital city in the world



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Aerial lift between La Paz and El Alto*


Teleferico La Paz by arjanenleontien, on Flickr


Clima en La Paz by Rene M. Poma, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*San Jorge*


Miradas de La Paz (IV), Skyline San Jorge by Runa59, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*From the air*


Lapaz from air by SamyRendón, on Flickr


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Colonial architecture, Downtown*


La Paz - Bolívia by TLMELO, on Flickr


----------



## LaPaz Urbanismo (Apr 26, 2010)

*LA PAZ *_..night_


La pequeña Plaza Murillo, desde donde se gobierna un gran país









©La Paz en fotografía



El _dowtown_ paceño, el cual en la oscuridad de la noche, baña con su resplandor a la cordillera









©Alanes en La Paz en fotografía










©Gabriel Mamani en La Paz en fotografía



Mirando desde el Sur hacia el vasto Altiplano









©Gabriel Mamani en La Paz en fotografía


Un nuevo día en la antiguamente llamada Chuquiago Marka









©Karl Bernal in La Paz en fotografía


- - -​


----------



## ⒹⒶⓃⒾⒺⓁ (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*La Paz*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*La Paz - Bolivia*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*La Paz*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*La Paz*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*La Paz*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*La Paz - Bolivia*


----------

